# Ant: XML-Eintrag kommentieren



## kyps (4. Februar 2008)

Guten Tag
Zur Zeit arbeite ich an einem Ant Buildfile welches Einträge in einer Tomcat server.xml auskommentieren und wieder in kommentar setzen soll.
Mit XMLTask ist das auskommentieren dank dem <uncomment> Task kein Problem. Jedoch scheitere ich am Kommentieren der einzelnen Nodes.

```
<xmltask source="${tomcat.home}/conf/server.xml" dest="${tomcat.home}/conf/server.xml">
            <!-- hole Eintrag -->
            <cut path="/Server/Service/Engine/Host[./Context/@docBase = '${target.dir.name}']" buffer="host.tmp" append="true"/>
            <!-- Erstelle kommentar tags und binde Host in Kommentar ein-->
            <insert path="/Server/Service/Engine" xml="&lt;!-- --&gt;"/>
            <paste path="/Server/Service/Engine/comment()[last()]" position="after" buffer="host.tmp"/>
        </xmltask>
```

Dies ist mein bisheriger Versuch jedoch erzeuge ich damit nur einen Kommentar Tag ohne den gewünschten Inhalt aus dem <copy> (bzw. der host-temp buffer).

Was brauche ich noch um mein XML Node in die Kommentartags zu bringen? 

Danke im Vorraus


----------

